# The obligatory "post your home screen" thread for D2G



## 02Luis02 (Jul 24, 2011)

This thread is for you to show off your home screen and share tips & tricks


----------



## 02Luis02 (Jul 24, 2011)

Last week's


----------



## 02Luis02 (Jul 24, 2011)

The one I'm currently using


----------



## miga (Jun 25, 2011)

This is what my phone currently looks like. I don't really have a set background 'cuz background scrolling doesn't work yet, so I just use the default Nexus background. If you're wondering why my signal bars are grey too, it's because I don't install the Google apps.


Spoiler















Here's an extra screenshot of my chroot of Debian on my D2G as well. Just 'cuz.


Spoiler


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

My main one. I like nice and simple, keep apps on other screens.


Spoiler



http://ez-netsolutions.com/synik4l/x13thangelx/D2G/screenshots/Screenshot_2012-02-18-17-33-31.png



The chroot is pretty awesome. Never bothered trying it (let alone doing full x on a phone).


----------



## 02Luis02 (Jul 24, 2011)

It kind of bugged me too that Wallpaper didn't scroll so I switched to Nova Launcher (beta15) NOVA has scrollable wallpaper and if you play with the settings you can even personalize it... Pretty cool.

Sent from my Droid2Global using Tapatalk


----------



## miga (Jun 25, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> The chroot is pretty awesome. Never bothered trying it (let alone doing full x on a phone).


I only started doing it after realizing that I just can't live without having a full Linux environment available. Plus, I prefer X-Chat over any of the other native Android IRC clients I've used.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Decided to use the Nova Launcher to keep the ICS feel, but lose the annoying search bar in trebuchet...


----------



## 02Luis02 (Jul 24, 2011)

Best one I've seen so far... No disrespect 

Sent from my Droid2Global using Tapatalk


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0 (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's my current set up. I still use three home screens. Btw what ever happened to the old show off thread?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## projektorboy (Nov 11, 2011)

Stock can be beautiful too! I just don't feel like mucking with my phone for days on end by trying another custom ROM when I'm running this on AT&T


----------



## 02Luis02 (Jul 24, 2011)

Agree...

Sent from my Droid2Global using Tapatalk


----------



## 02Luis02 (Jul 24, 2011)

tRu3_sKiTz0 said:


> Here's my current set up. I still use three home screens. Btw what ever happened to the old show off thread?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


Wow!!! Kudos for being creative. 
Sent from my Droid2Global using Tapatalk


----------



## 02Luis02 (Jul 24, 2011)

My new home screen...


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

CyanogenMod 9 [BETA]
Nova launcher
Wallpaper of me in Washakie Wilderness, WY

Sent from my Droid2Global using RootzWiki


----------



## 02Luis02 (Jul 24, 2011)

Curious to see other people's "art"

Sent from my Droid2Global using Tapatalk


----------



## bfederspill (Jun 27, 2011)

I know how to take a pic of my home screen but I don't know how to upload it using Tapatalk???

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

Eh. Cute stock(ish) theme I messed around in along with some lockscreen manipulation. And no, it does not actually have 3G on AT&T.

Edit: Image resizing doesn't work too well. Apologies.


----------



## 02Luis02 (Jul 24, 2011)

bfederspill said:


> I know how to take a pic of my home screen but I don't know how to upload it using Tapatalk???
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


Click on this msg... Tap "Reply" then you should have a camera icon (bottom right) tap the camera icon and select the pic u want to upload









Sent from my Droid2Global using Tapatalk


----------



## bfederspill (Jun 27, 2011)

02Luis02 said:


> Click on this msg... Tap "Reply" then you should have a camera icon (bottom right) tap the camera icon and select the pic u want to upload
> 
> Sent from my Droid2Global using Tapatalk


 Found it, thank you.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## bfederspill (Jun 27, 2011)

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## 02Luis02 (Jul 24, 2011)

bfederspill said:


> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


LOL!!!

Sent from my Droid2Global using Tapatalk


----------



## 02Luis02 (Jul 24, 2011)

Full of Metal...

Sent from my Droid2Global using Tapatalk


----------



## miga (Jun 25, 2011)

Spoiler















CM9 with ADW.Launcher until Trebuchet gets worked on some more and wallpaper scrolling works. Widgets are TXWidgets.


----------

